# charbroil vs vermont castings stainless gas grills?



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 11, 2005)

My wife works for a propane dealer and sells a lot of the VC.  My dad bought the 5 burner with a side burner and the rotis and he loves it.  They are great.  If and when my Beefeater grill dies, I will be purchasing a VC.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 11, 2005)

VC...no comparison!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

I wonder what TexLaw would say...


----------



## YardBurner (Oct 11, 2005)

If it comes with a rotis I'd use it til it dies
then explore other options.

-YB


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 11, 2005)

VC...even Consumer Reports rates them the best for large grills.


----------



## Finney (Oct 11, 2005)

For a Rot... EZ Que if theu make one that will fit that grill.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 12, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> For a Rot... EZ Que if theu make one that will fit that grill.



EZ Que is a great product! Motor is very heavy duty, ss basket and fingers, you can't go wrong. Hey Bill, how about a link!


----------



## YardBurner (Oct 12, 2005)

www.ezqueinc.com/


----------

